# Fuji SL-1 Pro Di2 Transformation



## 06SpiceRed (Aug 3, 2012)

Spent Friday out of the office to play with the bike a bit to install Di2. The install went exceptionally smooth (my first time) and I had 2 very reputable and high end bike shops overlook my work to make sure I did everything to spec. Ive had 4 rides so far since friday and im loving the new drivetrain! Next up 2 days of racing!


----------



## Vanquiz (May 12, 2013)

Great job, I've been thinking to upgrade my SL1 Comp, either the components or switch to SST. 

I see you have both bikes, can you tell me your opinion on the difference between those 2 frames? 

Thanks


----------



## 06SpiceRed (Aug 3, 2012)

Well I love both of them. The SST is noticeably stiffer and is very snappy when you really get on it, however the SL is definitely no slouch in that department either. I think it really depends on what you are looking for. I race both in crits and both do equally well, but I have found the overall ride of the SL to be more in my favor. It is very similar to the Altamira which I'm looking at building up next.


----------



## Vanquiz (May 12, 2013)

Thanks so much, good luck with the Altamira, looks like you're a building a complete Fuji team


----------



## 06SpiceRed (Aug 3, 2012)

The Altamira should be a fun build, Im just on the stages of choosing the grouppo but I have a feeling that itll be electronic once again


----------

